# "Are you the Halloween Guy?"



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

...I was asked yesterday while waiting at my daughters school to pick her up. I turned to talk to our neighbor that lives up the street, "Yes I am." I proudly said.

"We went to your house last year and loved it!", she said. "By the way, my husband is throwing out some camo netting, and we thought you might like it"

!

"You better bring a truck or something to carry it since it's big", she said.

!!

Here it is rolled up in the ball, sitting in my back yard:










And here it is spread out. Those two small shapes in the middle are my daughter and her friend.










This morning, while driving to school, I passed the house that gave me the camo netting and saw the dad outside. I pulled over to thank him again for it.

"We still have the poles, I can get those to you later", he said.

!!!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Lov the price...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that's a big piece of netting, nice score. Got any specific plans for how you will use it yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

See, it's good to have a reputation


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

fick209 said:


> Wow, that's a big piece of netting, nice score. Got any specific plans for how you will use it yet?


I really have no clue what I'll use it for. Maybe after I get the poles into it and see how it stands up, the monstorous plans will come together. 

Perhaps open one side of it and put my mad scientist lab in it, making it a Field Lab. Or add it to my toxic wasteland area, or have it be part of the escape tunnel that leads to zombies. So many possibilities!

It's actually pretty heavy - one side is the wavy brown camo mesh, and the underside is a thick woven mesh fabric. The whole thing seems to be hex-shaped with tie-down loops every foot or so. I looked at the tag and among other things, it said, "radar reflective"!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice score. I'm sure there are many possible uses for it. It's good to be known as the Halloween guy (or gal). I had a co-worker give me a shiatsu massager last fall after he saw pics of my zombie grave escape.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great score I live in a neighborhood with about 8 people just like me i love it but I am the first house people see due to the fact I'm on the main entrance


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome score, never had a neighbor give me free props before! Love being known as the Halloween guy


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

This is screaming CAVE of some sort. Congratulations on the great score. All my neighbors ever give me is funny looks when they see me carving tombstones in April...lol. Any good stuff from the neighborhood has to be stolen out of their garbage.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Your girls look cold


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a score! When people ask me if I'm the Halloween lady, they usually want to preach relgion to me. You've got cool neighbors.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Def. the halloween guy here! What makes it cool is that my youngest son loves telling everyone at school.


----------

